# New recumbent trike owner



## Denis99 (17 Aug 2018)

I have taken the plunge into the recumbent trike world and bought a used ICE Adventure recumbent.

Should be with me next week, so gives me a little time to get a spare tube for the front and rear wheel sizes.

Looking forward to getting started.

Probably be posting on here for advice etc soon.


----------



## Bad Machine (17 Aug 2018)

Welcome !  

Plenty of people willing to comment on here, and previous posts and conversations make for good reading when everything seems new.

Where are you in the country ?


----------



## raleighnut (17 Aug 2018)




----------



## Nigelnightmare (17 Aug 2018)

to the dark side young Padawan.


----------



## Denis99 (17 Aug 2018)

I live near Swansea.

Starting to plan my first ride(s), will begin on some flatter rides with a few tools for adjusting.
Probably a ride down to Mumbles Pier and an ice cream.....


----------



## numbnuts (17 Aug 2018)

Hi &


----------



## FishFright (17 Aug 2018)

Welcome to the world of tomorrow !! 



Because I'm riding my VTX tomorrow.


----------



## DaddyPaddey (17 Aug 2018)

Greetings, prepare to have a permanent fixed grin whilst riding, be the centre of attention and become hooked!


----------



## Andrew1971 (18 Aug 2018)

Hello Denis99 
Welcome to the forum. Don't forget the pic's
Andrew


----------



## BilboSmeggins (18 Aug 2018)

Well done that man! Pick mine up on Wednesday, so know just how you’re feeling


----------



## Denis99 (20 Aug 2018)

Trike arrived today from ICE , really well packaged, had to assemble the trike, but the manual and YouTube videos help a lot.

Very pleased with it, excellent build quality.
Just finished, everything now works as it should .

First ride tomorrow.


----------



## BilboSmeggins (20 Aug 2018)

You luck, lucky boy. Glad you’re pleased thus far, and best of luck for your maiden voyage. Oh, and don’t forget the update


----------



## Denis99 (21 Aug 2018)

Well just been out for a shake down ride, everything worked as it should.

A little apprehensive as I live on a big hill, therefore straight out of the house and trundling down the hill on something very unfamiliar to me.

I survived.

Went out for two hours, probably about 22 miles, rolling , undulating as South Wales can be.
Felt very comfortable, cars and lorries gave me loads of room, although most of my ride was on the quieter roads.

Mirror is essential, never thought it could be that useful.

On the flat I can feel the unevenness in my pedal action, not too bad , probably a legacy from riding upright bikes.

I like it, lovely, calm, able to look around more.


----------



## Smokin Joe (21 Aug 2018)

Pedal action soon improves, you quickly develop a smoother style without thinking about it. I found at first I was gripping the bars too tightly causing the front to yaw from side to side in time with the pedal stroke. A light touch cured that.


----------



## Denis99 (21 Aug 2018)

At first I thought it was the trike, but when freewheeling the trike didn’t have this action.

So, I worked out that it must be me.

Don’t feel too bad after the ride, some lumpy bits in the ride as well.


----------



## plantfit (21 Aug 2018)

Nice looking machine, did you have the constant smile when piloting it?


----------



## DaddyPaddey (21 Aug 2018)

Looks good.


----------



## Denis99 (21 Aug 2018)

Yes, it was a relaxing way of riding.

I saw allot more than I would do n a conventional bike, didn’t mind traveling a little slower uphill.

The flat was good, cruising along in comfort.


----------



## flake99please (21 Aug 2018)

Welcome to the forum. Chuffed to read about your first ride out with your trike. It’s a sweet looking beast.


----------



## neil earley (21 Aug 2018)

May see you down in Mumbles soon probably the weekend,there is a few of us on trikes nr Swansea


----------



## Denis99 (21 Aug 2018)

Thanks Neil,

I live in Neath also.


----------



## PaulM (22 Aug 2018)

Nice looking machine. You chose not to go with the new marshmallow seat then?


----------



## Denis99 (23 Aug 2018)

No the trike was bought as an ex demo direct from ICE, so came as a built up trike.

Very comfortable though.

Just needs Big Apples and front mudguards.


----------



## byegad (23 Aug 2018)

Either a glasses or helmet mounted mirror is useful, giving you the ability to scan your rear 180.
Both my trikes have two rear view mirror, the left is useful on bends and when reversing.


----------



## BilboSmeggins (24 Aug 2018)

That's a very striking blue. Looks fantastic against the black fitments.


----------



## FishFright (24 Aug 2018)

Denis99 said:


> No the trike was bought as an ex demo direct from ICE, so came as a built up trike.
> 
> Very comfortable though.
> 
> Just needs Big Apples and front mudguards.



Was it the one they put on Ebay ? A friend of mine bid on that.


----------



## Denis99 (24 Aug 2018)

Yes, that’s the one.


----------



## Denis99 (24 Aug 2018)

I was surprised to have the highest bid, didn’t think it would be sold for less than £2000.


----------



## FishFright (24 Aug 2018)

Denis99 said:


> I was surprised to have the highest bid, didn’t think it would be sold for less than £2000.



You certainly got a bargain


----------



## BilboSmeggins (25 Aug 2018)

The other one that ICE were selling ended last night at £2002. That was a Sprint 26 I think. Wonder if the new owner will appear on here?


----------



## Denis99 (25 Aug 2018)

Yes, sprint with an Alfine


----------



## jeffoi (4 Sep 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> Pedal action soon improves, you quickly develop a smoother style without thinking about it. I found at first I was gripping the bars too tightly causing the front to yaw from side to side in time with the pedal stroke. A light touch cured that.



I find that happens when my cadence gets too high and switching up a gear helps me. Is that right or do I just need to relax more


----------



## Smokin Joe (4 Sep 2018)

Probably a bit of both. It is harder to keep your arms still if your legs are revving like mad.


----------



## Nigelnightmare (6 Sep 2018)

jeffoi said:


> I find that happens when my cadence gets too high and switching up a gear helps me. Is that right or do I just need to relax more


Me too! Change up or stop pedaling.


----------



## Denis99 (6 Sep 2018)

The more I am riding, the smoother it is getting.

Hardly holding the ‘bars most of the time, very lightly, finding selecting the right gear is less of a deliberate decision also.

Everything seems to be very smooth and effortless now.

Getting used to climbing slower, but surely this is more cycling time


----------



## Nigelnightmare (6 Sep 2018)

Denis99 said:


> The more I am riding, the smoother it is getting.
> 
> Hardly holding the ‘bars most of the time, very lightly, finding selecting the right gear is less of a deliberate decision also.
> 
> ...



+ You can actually look around at the view, not just 10' of road in front of your wheel. Enjoy.


----------

